# BU Housing Security P/T



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*This job screams Resume builder or retirement job. It could be a fun gig as well. When you're not 'the man' working
with college kids CAN actually be fun sometimes. Yeah, I know, I'M saying that!*

Part-Time Security Assistant, Office of Housing (4443/D0417)
Institution:
*Boston University*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
04/24/2017

Application Due:
Open Until Filled

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

Monitor access of residents and guests to the large residences on campus. Enforce the Guest Policy as well as other University policies. Verify Guest Passes for accuracy. Confiscate misused, damaged or altered forms of identification. Notify the proper authorities in the event of an emergency such as fire, crime or medical problems. Communicate incidents and concerns, using the phone or radio equipment, to other departmental representatives. Write complete, concise and accurate Incident and Fire Alarm Reports. Remain alert to your surroundings at all times. Act as a front line representative of the University, providing information, direction and assistance to residents, guests and staff. Monitor the video displays for improper activities. Report any equipment related malfunctions to the Shift Supervisor. Consult and review the Operations Manual on a regular basis. Varied shifts weekly, including nights and weekends.

*Required Skills*
High School Diploma or equivalent, excellent communication, writing and customer service skills and one to three years of experience as a security assistant or related experience working with the public.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources
Boston University

Online App. Form:
http://bu.silkroad.com/epostings/submit.cfm?fuseaction=app.dspjob&jobid=300286&


----------

